# Formal Gardens As Technology



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

Ive been meaning to post this topic for some time.
To my mind, there has to be a connection between castles, star forts, canals, geometrical ponds, and *formal gardens.*
The cymatic image charts remind me of the gardens.
Would certain high or low frequencies help plants and medicinal herbs grow? (I think yes).
Are castles really the hospitals of the star civilization? Mind, body, soul?
I think the gardens were not for elites, they were for the public originally.
Hexagons, octagons, pentagons, polygons, rectangles, triangles...a helluva lot of sacred geometry going on, folks.
What were they up to? What are they trying to tell us today?
C'mon, folks, we're on it. Who else is going to figure all this stuff out?











​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-02-22 04:29:34Reaction Score: 7


"In the beginning there was a word and the word was God"   I read that as "in the beginning there was a word and that word was a sound/vibration/cymatics".  Everything is sound.
Watch this patr of the video @ 3.40min



Part one was taken down by YT awhile back, it was all about cymatics and he hit the nail on the head and im sure if you look you will find it somewhere on the tube.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-02-22 05:27:45Reaction Score: 1


Derek Gilbert writes about formal gardens  being basically the lair of the Vampire it has a water course  inside a ramparted fortress  think something like The Taj Mahal  it where worship is attracted to revivify/feed  dead kings  at about 47 minutes in this video he talks about it.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-02-22 08:46:36Reaction Score: 1


Well, they are fairly common patterns....  You get similar designs in mosques with the tile layout.  Maybe all are some outward expression of cymatics that is innate?

With regard to the gardens they definitely do put in a lot of effort into them.  I tend to accept the common narrative of these as an expression of power + mastery of nature - if you were that rich perhaps you would choose to express yourself in some way like this, to show your dominion and reified sensibilities.

However, I'm certainly open to the possibility that there is more to it - that they channel energy for example.  I'm even more open to that being the case for star forts though - gardens are more ephemeral compared with the heavy duty build of the forts.

What we need on-the-ground data... someone should get their dowsing rod or some such when they visit these places and report back their findings.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-22 09:23:21Reaction Score: 3




Feralimal said:


> Well, they are fairly common patterns....


You beat me to it!
How many patterns are there for us as pattern recognisers to recgnise?
How and why do we assign one pattern to this and another to that.
Seems to me although the variation in pattern is infnite the number of patterns is finite in this reality so they are going to appear again and again in many different mediums does that mean they are connecting mediums or does it mean someone saw the pattern in medium A and transferred it to medium B.

Been in many, many of these gardens here in on the island and I have rto say the only formal garden I have ever been in and by formality it was within a wall and laid out using Euclidian geometry is one at Castle Kennedy at the height of summer where the energy wthin it was palpable as soon as the gate was opened. Castle Kennedy Gardens - Gardens in Scotland
It wasn''t the geometry that was creating the energy it was the life within it. Insects were the orchestra, insects flowers and leaves were a delight to the eye, the flowers gave off the perfume and the walls held it in, the warmth within from the sun and the walls warmed the bones The only thing that was missing was the taste sensation but back then I didn't know you could eat Day Lilly floiwers!
All four of us visiting simly wandered around on our own. It was quite bizarre as we were all chatting together approaching the walled garden but as soon as we got in other than remarking on the bees and the scents we shut up and without a word enjoyed the energy of the place in isolation from each other.
Just thought I'd share as it brigs back a wondeful flavour of that hour or so from years ago.

However another house and garden at Aberglasney had an more profound and lasting effect on us all.  None of us can even to this day give any explanation of why this little bit of land had the effect on us it did nor what that effect was and rather than me explaining what is there have a look for yourself. Aberglasney Gardens, Carmarthenshire, Wales
Suffice to say although there is a formality to pparts of the gardens there is far more informality.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-22 23:54:20Reaction Score: 3


I feel there is much more at play than just mastery over nature, which is folly in itself.
The opposite is really true.
Why the expense and effort?
Why the need to even attempt mastery?
Or is it they were originally designed for harmony, balance, and beauty for all?
Thank gosh most of these gardens and castles are open to the public.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-02-23 02:19:17Reaction Score: 6


I used to do a lot of landscaping and know whats involved and what it takes to do garden works and thats only in a 800 m/2 house lot and i can not stop thinking of the absolute huge amount of work undertaken and be involved in such gardens.  The earthworks, waterways, paving, watering systems, man power and so on.  You would need to know what to plant and where before any planting of these gardens would take place.  You have to have good knowledge of what verity of plant like to grow next to what and what don't.  Imagine just the prep in acquiring the massive verity of plants and seed stock you would need for such a garden.   Let alone to first design and set it all out with such precision.  Then there is the maintenance of such places.  How many full time gardeners would you need ?   All in a time where we supposedly didn't have the tech we have now to do so and these gardens are everywhere.   But then again i suppose its no different to what would of been needed to build the massive structures that surround these gardens to begin with.  Its mind boggling to say the least.   

Sorry i got of track to what i wanted to say.  Why is it that all these gardens, building and massive structures all over the world are still here and standing yet we have found no evidence of the equipment and tools that would of been needed to pull any of this off.   If they didn't need such equipment to do so then how did they do it ?  So im starting to think did we once have the ability/knowledge/power to do such feats using only our minds in such ways that we could harness sound/vibration some how that would then do the work for us ?    Its getting to the point in my thinking that there was no other way.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-02-23 06:45:57Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> Why is it that all these gardens, building and massive structures all over the world are still here and standing yet we have found no evidence of the equipment and tools that would of been needed to pull any of this off. If they didn't need such equipment to do so then how did they do it ?


I don't know... I can imagine that some rich people would have a small army of staff to manage their houses and gardens.  And you don't really need special equipment for a garden, it's more about the effort.



WarningGuy said:


> So im starting to think did we once have the ability/knowledge/power to do such feats using only our minds in such ways that we could harness sound/vibration some how that would then do the work for us ?


Yes, it remains a possibility that we have lost some divine abilities, but can we really say that we've worked through all the other, more mundane, explanations?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-23 09:48:15Reaction Score: 2


The one vital thing, to me anyways, that is always always missing from 'the past' is human nature. We today are a sedentary breed. 
The overwhelming majority of people I come into contact with travel by car, they do not engage in nature unless they are moaning about it, they spend the overwhelmingy majority of their time inside a building or a car.
They do not grow their own food, make anything for themselves, source their own water, deal with their own waste go to others for everything.

With that said there are people today who can design these formal gardens and their infrastructure, who can construct these gardens, who can supply all the materials for these gardens, who can maintain them.

So to me it is a fair bet that whenever any of these things were built there were similar people around the big difference to me is the level of fitness in those people compared to today.
There was also most likelly and all of this has to be speculation as I am not that old, purely from the stuff that comes through from then that can be touched and observed in these gardens, they all seemed to take a pride in doing what they did to the best of their abilities. Well almost all, some of the work when ot collapses reveals corner cutting that is not out of place in today's 'landscaping/construction industry'.
Yes the work would appear hard to us. The bloody smartphone has reduces the wonders of the body the human hands to one tapping on a piece of glass whislt the other pushes the pram/holds the coffee etc etc.
This also has the happy 'coincidence' that keeps us from engaging with other people in the flesh or the tangible world we live in.
We do next to bugger all by hand because we are told we are so civilised we have machines to do it for us.
We really are idiots as we don't seem to notice that the numbers of people don't seem to drop but the numbers of machines do and each machine makes the people lazier and lazier. The days of fixing your own car are over for most people thanks to the computer machine, for example.

A bit of a ramble for sure but essentially we can only guess at what people were really like back then although in the BBC series the Victorian Kitchen Garden an ex head Gardener and a horticultural student plant and harvest a one acre kitchen garden by themselves. 
Yes they had other people help on occasion at key times where further labour in the form of a friend of the head gardener and another horticultural student brought the number up to four so once laid out/built/constructed the stocking and planting didn't take long and no powered machinery was used just hand tools by two full time people and two part time people.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-02-23 10:27:11Reaction Score: 3


I like your ramble.



jd755 said:


> We do next to bugger all by hand because we are told we are so civilised we have machines to do it for us.


Civilised or domesticated?  I think this is a great part of the trick that has been played on us.  We think we are civilised and we think we know so much - it's a pampering of our egos.  But the reality is we don't know much at all...  We've just been trained to use phones, computers and think we know something, not realizing we have no real skills at all and have become very dependent on a system we may profess to hate.  Domesticated.  Not feral.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-02-23 15:32:45Reaction Score: 7




Feralimal said:


> I like your ramble.
> 
> 
> Civilised or domesticated?  I think this is a great part of the trick that has been played on us.  We think we are civilised and we think we know so much - it's a pampering of our egos.  But the reality is we don't know much at all...  We've just been trained to use phones, computers and think we know something, not realizing we have no real skills at all and have become very dependent on a system we may profess to hate.  Domesticated.  Not feral.


Not all of us are entirely domesticated. Some of us make our own soap, wine, baskets, candles, books, herbal medicines that we forage; design and plant gardens, can the produce, milk goats and craft cheeses from it. I have noticed that no one wants to learn any of these things which is why I'm writing them all down. Some day, after I'm long gone, all these skills will once again be considered useful. Some of us old farts still hunt, fish, make fires in the rain, etc. Used to work on my own cars until they started putting computers in them. Now I can't even recognize half of what's under the hood. This is a lazy generation ( at least in American) and the things we build focus on utility rather than beauty including architecture and gardens. Gardening used to be a matter of pride. Your guests and visitors would take walks in your garden to admire your artistry and practical ambition. They were like Japanese foyers. It's considered rude to boast so you place all your awards and certificates in the foyer and when people come in they can see your accomplishments without you pointing them out. Formal gardens seemed to serve much of the same purpose. You could entertain and delight your guests without pointing out how awesome you were (or how rich you were) by letting them casually stroll through the meticulously landscaped gardens.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-02-25 17:37:42Reaction Score: 2




whitewave said:


> Not all of us are entirely domesticated. Some of us make our own soap, wine, baskets, candles, books, herbal medicines that we forage; design and plant gardens, can the produce, milk goats and craft cheeses from it. I have noticed that no one wants to learn any of these things which is why I'm writing them all down. Some day, after I'm long gone, all these skills will once again be considered useful. Some of us old farts still hunt, fish, make fires in the rain, etc. Used to work on my own cars until they started putting computers in them. Now I can't even recognize half of what's under the hood. This is a lazy generation ( at least in American) and the things we build focus on utility rather than beauty including architecture and gardens. Gardening used to be a matter of pride. Your guests and visitors would take walks in your garden to admire your artistry and practical ambition. They were like Japanese foyers. It's considered rude to boast so you place all your awards and certificates in the foyer and when people come in they can see your accomplishments without you pointing them out. Formal gardens seemed to serve much of the same purpose. You could entertain and delight your guests without pointing out how awesome you were (or how rich you were) by letting them casually stroll through the meticulously landscaped gardens.


I'd learn and lend a hand if we were neighbors. Although you'd have an Australian cattle dog assistant as well. She's not into goats and sheep so much, but she'd still do her job.
Wife wants to learn more too...
This book has some mind blowers.

Zoom in on the elaborate one under the foot. It's got MORE to give...


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmanDate: 2020-02-25 23:20:25Reaction Score: 5




whitewave said:


> This is a lazy generation ( at least in America) and the things we build focus on utility rather than beauty including architecture and gardens. Gardening used to be a matter of pride. Your guests and visitors would take walks in your garden to admire your artistry and practical ambition.


In this life I have been fortunate to have had the means and the passion to create formal gardens and sacred architecture.  I resonate deeply with the idea of a star civilization with its great natural beauty and geomancy in everything they built.  I feel like I once lived in those golden times and have carried over the same inspiration to this age.  There's a joy in physical activity, of communal hard work and the satisfaction of creating a space where everybody feels uplifted. It's what whole populations did back in the day.  What else was there to do besides glorify god and his creation and our partnership with him/her/it/they?  

My template followed the iconography of Tibetan Buddhism.   Pictured below are two of my projects, one on Kauai, USA and one in Languedoc, France. My Asian style house adjoins the Kauai stupa property. The single stupa is on Kauai and is made of carved Carrera marble, nine blocks craned into place.  Some of the blocks are 3 tons. The center is filled with relics and holy objects. The large stupa with eight smaller stupas surrounding it, looking like a wedding cake, is at Lerab Ling and is a gift to Sogyal Rinpoche.  I financed, helped design, and erected these stupas. You can visit me in Kauai and I will show you around!

The Kauai stupa has a lot of gardens and concurrent circular paths around it.  They radiate outward, the outermost one is a private roadway in my real estate development.  One of the inner paths has a Japanese style wood wall with 84 copper prayer wheels or drums. 

The whole idea in this Tibetan approach is to create 'kora' or circumambulation routes.  Kora can also be translated as 'walking the sacred path of virtue.'  Walking around a stupa and spinning prayer wheels creates a field of merit.  It's all about using kinetic energy and engaging yourself with your altruistic thoughts, multiplying it, multiplying it, multiplying it...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2020-02-26 00:14:43Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> "In the beginning there was a word and the word was God"   I read that as "in the beginning there was a word and that word was a sound/vibration/cymatics".  Everything is sound.
> Watch this patr of the video @ 3.40min
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, cool, cool. Love it.
Found the full movie. I've watched it a few times before. I can sit through 7 hours and be transfixed time and time again.
Cymatics part starts at 2:05.


"If you amplify the frequency, the structure of the matter will change."
Kinda reminds me of, "If you build it, they will come."


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-02-26 02:51:42Reaction Score: 2


herb gardens have always been shaped too- there’s also companion planting.


there is now no doubt frequencies are major force, for good and bad. I think they’ve been used for a long time but most only knew what felt right.


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmanDate: 2020-02-26 02:55:17Reaction Score: 3




JWW427 said:


> Ive been meaning to post this topic for some time.
> To my mind, there has to be a connection between castles, star forts, canals, geometrical ponds, and *formal gardens.*
> The cymatic image charts remind me of the gardens.
> Would certain high or low frequencies help plants and medicinal herbs grow? (I think yes).
> ...


I was walking around a stupa today doing 'kora' and thinking about my leisurely pace, spinning the prayer wheels.  This act of circumambulation of a stupa is going for a walk with a sacred purpose.  This is one of the definitions of the Tibetan word, kora.  You are creating a field of merit as you go round and round while at the same time attempting to create altruistic thoughts.  It's a type of spiritual generator for you when it's working right. Kora can also mean going for a long walk, almost a pilgrimage you could say, stopping at shrines, spinning prayer wheels, admiring the rocks carved in the mantra OM MANI PADME HUNG.  If you have been to Kathmandhu or Lhasa or similar you know what I'm talking about.

This taking a walk with an altruistic intent is similar, I think, to what was going on in the old world.  Along with a positive outlook, people were wearing a groove in their minds by following all types of paths.  Round and round like the Tibetans was one type of progression. 

Looking at star civ formal gardens we see an intense configuration of geometric shapes and sinewy lines.  We see labyrinths, we see promenades, we see vistas.  Walking around these places even today gives us great satisfaction.

I think this was a type of mind training.  There were lots and lots of people around at that time.  People were on the go, building and creating and interacting with their creation.  I think the geometric shapes and resultant paths helped people create certain types of order in their minds.  It was both a satisfying aesthetic participation and a way of life to walk these paths, not unlike how the Tibetans do it today.

I have had experiences both in Kathmandhu and Lhasa were I have felt the intense love and altruism emanating around these pathways when there are lots of people present.  There is something very powerful in getting caught up in this crowd experience, feeling the timelessness of it, participating in an ancient paradigm of loving kindness, with the Luciferian world in deep remission.

I think this is what was going on in the star civilization.  There was powerful energy circulating and everybody could feel it.  Call it closer to Source or closer to God - they were wholeheartedly creating a paradise on earth.  Maybe it was a more 4D physical light-being world. 

I think this wearing a groove in the landscape and walking it or boating it, is what people did.  We are 3D beings and we live in the solid world of form.

By participating in this way, our bodies and minds created intention.  We chose to follow beauty. I think in the old world this grid work is what kept the culture spiritually elevated.  Who knows what other kinds of energetics could be created by this.  It must have been healing in the very least.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-02-26 03:04:38Reaction Score: 3


A couple of years back I was fortunate to have visited Les Jardins de Marqueyssac in the beautiful Dordogne region. The gardens were so amazing that we went back for another visit. The dedication and effort that must have taken people or other beings to create this place must have been astounding.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dejavuDate: 2020-02-28 00:11:16Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> Ive been meaning to post this topic for some time.
> To my mind, there has to be a connection between castles, star forts, canals, geometrical ponds, and *formal gardens.*
> The cymatic image charts remind me of the gardens.
> Would certain high or low frequencies help plants and medicinal herbs grow? (I think yes).
> ...


JWW427, I share your thoughts. I've been researching Renaissance Gardens & Landscape for a couple of months now because I started to see similar patterns that resonated with me as more than just patterns of beauty. The reason I focused in on Renaissance was because of the sheer scale and formality compared to the previous practice (according to the historical narrative we have), so I wanted to understand the reason for the significant change. When I looked into it, I came across two books that were referenced in historical records as the models used by master architects of the time:

_L'horto dei semplici di Padova_ by Giacomo Antonio Cortusi, 1592. This book presents plans that follow balance, order and harmony between earth and the heavens.
_La theorie et la pratique du jardinage et de l’agriculture_ (The theory and practice of gardening) by Dezallier d'Argenville, Antoine Joseph, 1680-1765. This book presents plans for botanical gardens that follow a harmonious, rational universe model.
Both point to a knowledge and practice used at the time resulting in designs that acknowledged the well established restorative powers of nature (or energy), along with herbal/medicinal properties, plants complementary relationship (planting guides) and overall reflection of sacred geometry that highlight the four cardinal signs, as well as the four elements: air, water, earth and fire. I don't know if these master architects were following the ancient knowledge or simply taking credit for it, but either way, I feel you are connecting with something that is valid, so thank you for sharing your posts. It aids my own interest and research on the topic.



Starmonkey said:


> I'd learn and lend a hand if we were neighbors. Although you'd have an Australian cattle dog assistant as well. She's not into goats and sheep so much, but she'd still do her job.
> Wife wants to learn more too...
> This book has some mind blowers.
> View attachment 41385View attachment 41386View attachment 41387View attachment 41388View attachment 41389View attachment 41390View attachment 41391View attachment 41392View attachment 41393
> Zoom in on the elaborate one under the foot. It's got MORE to give...


Yes! There is something to these designs too! Very similar to the principles of Feng Shui and Japanese Garden designs.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DorothyDate: 2020-02-28 21:15:21Reaction Score: 2


Crop circle designs, freemason designs, Haha. Certainly those large property's were on acres of land, animal poultry fields of grain a forest and in Victorian times the highest bidder got a variety of seeds and shoots from whomever was commission by the queens fleet. Talk of the town parties socialites etc and pictures from overseas etc perhaps the one space where a woman of the house had control of. The maze hedges to occupy kids. 
A walled garden is a wonderful energy any time of year.
The open landscape always to the rear of property enjoyed views from indoors poorer weather and the structure standing out giving civalised culture. A tamed lawn.
5 indoor servants 20 outdoor variety of skills n labour. Boundary management etc then 20 more extra hands for seasonal crops lambing etc.
They are the landlords passed down from royalty or Cromwell types given titles etc for Services. Participating in society by choice providing the village support and not forgetting the traditional box gift boxing day 26dec still a public holiday.
The structural designs go back millennia I think and we copy, as parrots in between wars demonstrating peace in the psyche.
M


WarningGuy said:


> "In the beginning there was a word and the word was God"   I read that as "in the beginning there was a word and that word was a sound/vibration/cymatics".  Everything is sound.
> Watch this patr of the video @ 3.40min
> 
> 
> ...





Starman said:


> In this life I have been fortunate to have had the means and the passion to create formal gardens and sacred architecture.  I resonate deeply with the idea of a star civilization with its great natural beauty and geomancy in everything they built.  I feel like I once lived in those golden times and have carried over the same inspiration to this age.  There's a joy in physical activity, of communal hard work and the satisfaction of creating a space where everybody feels uplifted. It's what whole populations did back in the day.  What else was there to do besides glorify god and his creation and our partnership with him/her/it/they?
> 
> My template followed the iconography of Tibetan Buddhism.   Pictured below are two of my projects, one on Kauai, USA and one in Languedoc, France. My Asian style house adjoins the Kauai stupa property. The single stupa is on Kauai and is made of carved Carrera marble, nine blocks craned into place.  Some of the blocks are 3 tons. The center is filled with relics and holy objects. The large stupa with eight smaller stupas surrounding it, looking like a wedding cake, is at Lerab Ling and is a gift to Sogyal Rinpoche.  I financed, helped design, and erected these stupas. You can visit me in Kauai and I will show you around!
> 
> ...


You are a fortunate person to enjoy that the actual creativity well for me I have found it mind body and soul all consuming. Some years back I got a house with a blank 50x50 garden and developed into Japanese, measured sections down to the last inch, it did feel I was being helped in my mind and although I drew it on paper to start with a list of content ie waterfall  etc the whole thing materialized quickly. Also I've had an allotment because I love to grow things, any things, I am tuning into a source and I am content and happy in amongst it, filthy manure and all. All of that sooths the mind.
I ware an orgone engraved flower of life and aware of DNA structure plants shells magic code, just cant find linkage to technology. My heads into trataria and mud floods and many buildings like these were asylums. And parkland were donated to the public by philanthropy. I think the French have the upper hand here in such display relationship in europe but your right and everything is global utilising a design with materials and plants that nurturing will succeed. Countries where meditation is normal create more physical harmony it appears.


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2020-03-11 16:14:14Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> The one vital thing, to me anyways, that is always always missing from 'the past' is human nature. We today are a sedentary breed.
> The overwhelming majority of people I come into contact with travel by car, they do not engage in nature unless they are moaning about it, they spend the overwhelmingy majority of their time inside a building or a car.
> They do not grow their own food, make anything for themselves, source their own water, deal with their own waste go to others for everything.
> 
> ...


This is a good point. I have a greenhouse, and it's mainly prep and setup. Then it sorta runs itself with maintenance and attention. The pre-planning is the amazing part of the star fort thing to me. It suggests not just an advanced, but an enlightened past.


----------

